# tibil sesamoidectomy



## Marie Martin (May 8, 2013)

Checked on this website for coding of tibial sesamoidectomy and found my answer elsewhere and wanted to share as I see other coders also were questioning which code to use for this procedure.  Use CPT code 28315.  Hope this helps.


- Patho-Anatomy:
- turf toe
- sesamoid fractures
- hallux valgus
- because the sesamoids are eembedded in teh tendon of the FHB, which inserts into the base of the proximal phalanx, any degree of hallux valgus tends to rotate both sesamoids on the long axis;
- fibular sesamoid tends to rotate into the 1st metatarsal interspace, thereby disposing of the possibility of its becoming a wt bearing focus;
- tibial sesmoid rotate on its side & thus become wt bearing pivot;
- sesamoiditis


----------

